# StopLinux

## Ampheus

www.stoplinux.net

Was ist denn mit dem passiert? Allein seine "objektiven" Berichte sind der Brüller. Der Kerl hat garantiert noch nie Linux benutzt.

----------

## Ampheus

Hier nochmal was lustiges hinterher:

[url]

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.stoplinux.net

[/url]

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

meine bescheidene Meinung:

Sehr schön getarnte Masche. Nich umsonst prangt da groß auf der Startseite, dass der ein millionste Besucher ein Vista gratis bekommt. Die Werbung holt das Geld locker rein und verpasst dem Betreiber noch einen schönen Umsatz. Der Rest ist nur Verkleidung und zieht locker x-tausende Besucher an. Und Statistiken lassen sich sowieso fälschen hehehe

----------

## amne

Wie misterjack schon meinte, bei der Seite gehts IMHO grossteils um Provokation und viele Besucher.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich finde die Site super! Endlich muss ich mich nicht mehr durch mühevolle Heise Threads klicken sondern habe alle "Fakten" griffbereit zur Hand...

Liebe Analüst(en), denkt mal darüber nach  :Mr. Green: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## franzf

Öhm, vom Schreibstil her würde ich den Admin auf <16 Jahre oder minderbemittelt einstufen ^^

So haben meine ersten Versuche bei Analysen (Deutschunterricht...) auch ausgesehen  :Smile: 

Vom Inhalt braucht man ja gar net reden  :Wink: 

Aber:

Mir steigt bei solchen Seiten immer die Galle hoch! Es gibt ja scheinbar genug Leute die auf einen solchen Link stoßen und den gefundenen Inhalt für bare Münze nehmen! Dass das (für einen Linux-User) klar ist dass das nur Verarsche ist kann schon sein.

Aber die breite Masse hängt ja leider immer noch bei Windows und kann somit den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussagen gar nicht überprüfen! Leider!

Ich warte auf den Tag an dem mir ein PC-Nutzer mit diesen Argumenten meine Versuche, ihm Linux näher zu bringen, abschlägt...

Naja, ich hör jetzt lieber auf, mein Puls ist schon auf 180 (was ja nicht sooo schlimm ist, ich bin sportlich und kann das gut verkraften  :Wink: )

----------

## think4urs11

Locker bleiben  :Wink: 

Das Volk möchte nunmal beschissen werden und um Gottes Willen bitte niemals nicht selbst denken müssen - oder warum sonst existiert die Bildzeitung?

Wenn die Leute die diesen oder ähnlichen Ausführungen Glauben schenken und deswegen kein Linux einsetzen ist der OSS-Szene keinerlei Schaden bzw. Verlust entstanden - die sollen ruhig bei MS bleiben und dafür finanziell bluten; *keine* Gnade.

Selbst Microsoft nimmt Linux und OSS ganz allgemein inzwischen als sehr ernstzunehmenden Gegner wahr und das will was heißen.

----------

## l3u

Laßt die Kinder doch spielen.

----------

## Anarcho

```
Resolving www.stoplinux.net... 85.13.134.207

Connecting to www.stoplinux.net[85.13.134.207]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 

 1 HTTP/1.1 200 OK

 2 Date: Fri, 30 Jun 2006 08:09:23 GMT

 3 Server: Apache/1.3.27 (Linux/SuSE) mod_fastcgi/2.4.2 FrontPage/4.0.4.3 PHP/4.4.1 mod_perl/1.27 mod_ssl/2.8.12 OpenSSL/0.9.6i

 4 X-Powered-By: PHP/4.4.1

 5 Set-Cookie: PHPSESSID=dffab8fc9a271b3cb39e42c7ff772b60; path=/; domain=.stoplinux.net

 6 Expires: Mon, 26 Jul 1997 05:00:00 GMT

 7 Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate

 8 Pragma: no-cache

 9 Set-Cookie: b18b62e6e5222845a2a9df949639d568=-; path=/

10 Set-Cookie: mosvisitor=1

11 Last-Modified: Fri, 30 Jun 2006 08:09:24 GMT

12 Cache-Control: post-check=0, pre-check=0

13 Connection: close

14 Content-Type: text/html
```

Ich konnte mir aber einen entsprechenden Eintrag im Gästebuch nicht verkneifen...

Aus dem Gästebuch: http://www.apachefriends.org/f/search.php?search_author=Thomas+Belser

----------

## nikaya

Für mich ist das Satire pur.Nur dass die meisten den Witz nicht verstehen.

Wie hieß die andere Seite noch,wo auch erst nicht verstanden wurde,dass es Satire ist?

http://shelleytherepublican.com/

----------

## chrib

Selbst für eine Satire ist stoplinux.net m. E. schlecht gemacht. Es wäre weitaus glaubhafter, wenn die Artikel nicht nur reine Polemik wären, sondern wenn der Autor seine aufgestellten Thesen mit aussagekräftigen, und dadurch u.U. glaubwürdigen, Beweisen untermauert hätte.

----------

## beejay

Nach mehr als einem Jahr kommt endlich auch das Gentoo-Forum auf die Seite   :Laughing: 

Ich verweise in diesem Sinne mal auf einen Blog-Eintrag von mir vom 31. Mai 2006:

http://blog.benjamin-judas.de/index.php?/archives/32-I-tried-Linux,-I-was-too-dumb-Linux-sucks-;.html

----------

## oscarwild

Na wenn das nicht eindeutig Satire ist, fress ich nen Besen. Spätestens das hier sollte jeden Zweifel beseitigen  :Razz: 

Ob die Website gelungen ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Das Risiko, dass jemand Satire für bare Münze nimmt, besteht natürlich immer (was für sich ein extra Brüller ist *g*). Um keinen Preis würde ich aber dieses Risiko zugunsten von Brachialhumor, bei dem der Holzhammer schon quasi mittgeliefert wird, eintauschen wollen.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Öhm, vom Schreibstil her würde ich den Admin auf <16 Jahre oder minderbemittelt einstufen ^^ 
> 
> 

 

Übrigens: das Verhalten, andere öffentlich als minderbemittelt zu bezeichnen, lässt auf ein Alter <14 (Strafmündigkeit) hoffen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Nach mehr als einem Jahr [...] auf einen Blog-Eintrag von mir vom 31. Mai 2006:

 

Tja beejay, wir wissen das du deiner Zeit manchmal voraus bist. Aber seit dem 31. Mai 2006 ist eigentlich erst ca. 1 Monat vergangen. Gut, mit Fussball und dem schönen Wetter dazwischen kommt einem das manchmal schon wie ein ganzes Jahr vor   :Very Happy: 

#oscarwild

Das schöne am Link ist ja, dass man da folgende Textpassagen findet:

 *Quote:*   

> Der 1 Millionste Besucher bekommt dass kommende Windows Vista gratis!!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wenn diese Seite bis Ende Oktober 5 Millionen Besucher verzeichnen kann,[...]

 

Aber das geilste ist dann der Pagecounter:

 *Quote:*   

> PaidCounter.de
> 
>   2590

 

Tja, das wird dann wohl noch ein weilchen dauern bis ich da mein Vista erhalte... Mist  :Twisted Evil: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## tost

Wer will auch Linux nutzen, ich mein...

http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS8124627492.html

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ganz tief durchatmen, es wird schon alles wieder gut. Solche Seiten erscheinen immer wieder, das sind in der Regel Satiren oder wollen nur andere Ärgern. Aus seinen eigegen Wikipedia Akrtikel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Selbst einige Privatpersonen greifen zu Mitteln, um die Menschen von Linux abzubringen. Ob dies allerdings einen Nutzen hat, ist fraglich, da die Informationen auf solchen Seiten oftmals nur aus der Luft gegriffen sind und nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Eines der prominentesten Beispiele ist stoplinux.net, welches von vielen Personen allerdings wenig ernst genommen wird. Obwohl es sich bei dieser Seite wohl um Satire handelt, reagieren zahlreiche Linux-User dennoch recht zornig darauf."
> 
> 

 

Die beste Medizin ist es einfach zu ignorieren und basta!

----------

## treor

wow .. die antwort von microsoft auf der seite hat mich beeindruckt.

bin zwar absolut kein fan von ms aber das war wirklich überraschend positiv gegenüber linux. 

http://www.stoplinux.net/mail-an-microsoft.html

----------

## Vortex375

Eindeutig Satire, aber grauenhaft schlecht gemacht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Einsatz kommt eines der modernsten Computer-Systeme weltweit, welches durch jahrelange Überstunden und vielen Nachtschichten finanziert wurde. Der zur Verwendung kommende Rechner ist folgendermaßen ausgestattet:
> 
>     * 4 Megabyte Arbeitsspeicher gewährleisten eine sehr schnelle Boot-Zeit innerhalb weniger Sekunden
> ...

 

Irgendwie musst ich nicht lachen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Nach mehr als einem Jahr kommt endlich auch das Gentoo-Forum auf die Seite  
> 
> Ich verweise in diesem Sinne mal auf einen Blog-Eintrag von mir vom 31. Mai 2006:
> 
> http://blog.benjamin-judas.de/index.php?/archives/32-I-tried-Linux,-I-was-too-dumb-Linux-sucks-;.html

 

Guter, kurzer Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Dürfte auf 95% der "Linux sucks"-Brüller zustreffen.

----------

## nikaya

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Die beste Medizin ist es einfach zu ignorieren und basta!

 

Oder es mit Humor nehmen und herzhaft lachen.

Ich finde die Seite einfach köstlich,aber ich kann auch über Monty Python lachen(Avatar),meine Frau nicht.Das schlägt ungefähr in die gleiche Kerbe.

Aber die Seite wurde schon in mehreren Linuxforen behandelt,die Reaktionen waren teilweise auch köstlich.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Die beste Medizin ist es einfach zu ignorieren und basta! 
> 
> Oder es mit Humor nehmen und herzhaft lachen.
> 
> Ich finde die Seite einfach köstlich,aber ich kann auch über Monty Python lachen(Avatar),meine Frau nicht.Das schlägt ungefähr in die gleiche Kerbe.
> ...

 

wenn das die erste Seite in der Form wäre, dann würde ich es auch humorvoll hinnehmen, aber das ist yet another hating linux site und langsam ist das nicht mehr witzig.

----------

## Lenz

Die Seite ist irgendwie zu schlecht für 'ne Hasserseite, aber wiederum auch zu schlecht für eine Satire. Schon allein wie der "Brief" an Microsoft formuliert wurde... das zeugt nicht gerade besonderer Reife des Seitenbetreibers. Wieder eine Seite die das Netz nicht braucht...

----------

## misterjack

Irgendwie vergessen hier die meisten, dass die Seite nix anderen als Werbeeinnahmen dient. Informiert euch mal, was solche Banner an Geld bringen. Der "Inhalt" lockt wie gesagt x-tausende Besucher an. Das ist das einzigste Ziel, je mehr Besucher, desto mehr Knete

----------

## Freiburg

Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir auch, klappt halt mit Linux besser denke ich, bei Windows interressierts kaum einen. Aber genial wärs trotzdem die Hälfte aller Windowsnutzer schaut einmal auf der Seite vorbei und pro Visit bekommt man 0,1 Cent, da wär sicher ein toller Rechner drinnen von dem Geld  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Aber mal mit viel Fantasie zusammengereimt ist die Seite geschicktes social engineering. Denn wer außer gutgläubigen Windowsanwender würde sich dort anmelden um das Projekt zu unterstützen. Somit hat man dann gleich die E-Mail-Adressen der potenziellen Opfer für Malware, denn was vernünftiges setzen die sicher nicht ein  :Wink: 

----------

